
Predictable Schedules Are the New $15 Minimum Wage - nols
http://www.theatlantic.com/business/archive/2016/09/predictable-schedule-seattle-new-york/500885/?single_page=true
======
soulnothing
When I first started out. I worked as an intern, with the schedule for the
next week posted every Friday. There were a number of times where I had worked
three 13 hour days, Wednesday -> Friday. Then the new schedule was Saturday ->
Monday 13 hour shifts. This is one issue is work without rest.

The other end was for my girlfriend. Her schedule alternated morning ->
graveyard. Flipping back and forth, which made sleep very elusive, not to
mention preparing for work. They also jumbled up schedules on a whim. We would
buy tickets to an event, give notice. Then the day before put her on the
shift. Either do the shift or be fired. It was practically impossible to plan
anything. Then after six months, she asked for a semi regular schedule, just
have Friday through Sunday be all morning or all night. They fired her
instead.

With all the advances we have. It seems a no brainer to have consistent
schedules. Where you can spend time with family, friends and loved ones on
your free time. I wonder if the biggest factor with this is reliability of the
hourly employees.

